
Norway's PM admits she closed all schools and nurseries 'out of fear' - mrfusion
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8373857/Norways-PM-admits-closed-schools-nurseries-fear.html
======
seesawtron
OK so why the negative connotation as if this was a bad thing to do? It was a
precautionary step like the rest of the countries of the world were doing.
Would you want to have a leader who ignores to learn from the shit happening
to your neighbours and eventually becomes the leader who let thousands die?
Look at what's happening in Sweden and UK who reacted too late.

~~~
samizdis
> OK so why the negative connotation ...

This is to be expected in the Daily Mail's treatment of any news item on a
subject about which it has a political stance. It is a successful middle-
market tabloid, but it is not aging well. Wikipedia's entry is, in my opinion,
fairly accurate:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Mail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Mail)

I was surprised to see a Daily Mail article linked from HN, the newspaper is
not renowned for accuracy or considered reporting.

~~~
eesmith
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk)
shows links about once every other day.

~~~
samizdis
Thank you - that was an eye-opener. I have been on HN a lot in the past couple
of months, and not noticed DM articles.

Perhaps I tune them out. Perhaps, also, I read the link title in an HN list
and skip over any with gratuitous capitalisation of words for shouty effect. I
also dislike tabloid-style tone in titles. Only if the title catches my
interest will I strain my eyes (should wear my reading glasses for some screen
use, but don't) to see the source.

However, there's no way that I should have missed what you pointed out. Thank
you again for that.

